# ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed

## bedtime

I've been getting messages in when switching to tty terminal:

```
acpid: client 2026[0:1000] has disonnected
```

relevant dmesg errors:

```
[    0.088431] ACPI Error: [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20120913/dsfield-211)

[    0.088617] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f6821e88), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20120913/psparse-536)

...

[    0.101401] ACPI Error: [CAPB] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20120913/dsfield-211)

[    0.101584] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0._OSC] (Node f6821e88), AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20120913/psparse-536)
```

full dmesg:

http://bpaste.net/show/71203/

lspci -n

```
PCI ID   Works?   Vendor   Device   Driver   Kernel

8086a010   Yes   Intel Corporation   Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge   intel-agp   

8086a011   Yes   Intel Corporation   Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller   i915   v2.6.32-

8086a012      Intel Corporation   Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller      

808627d8   Yes   Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller   snd-hda-intel   v3.1.0-

808627d0      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1      

808627d2      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2      

808627d4      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3      

808627d6      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 4      

808627c8      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1      

808627c9      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2      

808627ca      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3      

808627cb      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4      

808627cc      Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller      

80862448   Yes   Intel Corporation   82801 Mobile PCI Bridge   i810_rng   

808627bc   Yes   Intel Corporation   NM10 Family LPC Controller   iTCO_wdt   v2.6.38-

808627c1   Yes   Intel Corporation   N10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode]   ahci   v2.6.25-

808627da   Yes   Intel Corporation   N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller   i2c-i801   v2.6.25-

168c002b   Yes   Atheros Communications Inc.   AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)   ath9k   v2.6.29-

11ab4354   Yes   Marvell Technology Group Ltd.   88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller   sky2   v2.6.25-
```

.config

http://bpaste.net/show/71205/

This has worked in the past so I know it can be fixed. I think its definately a .config issue as nothing else has changed since it broke. Currently I'm using pappy's kernel seed. Everything else seems to be working perfect. Just this acpi error. I'm thinking this has something to do with not having the correct acpi driver loaded but I'm not sure which one.

I am more then happy to recompile the kernel. No hard feelings if the compile doesn't solve it, its better then nothing.

Any ideas would be appreciated.

btw, I've tried disabling acpi in the kernel parameters and while that solves the issue I lose my threaded core, so that is not an option for me.

----------

## 188562

HOWTO: Fix Common ACPI Problems (DSDT, ECDT, etc.) ACPI/Fix common problems

----------

## bedtime

 *init_6 wrote:*   

> HOWTO: Fix Common ACPI Problems (DSDT, ECDT, etc.) ACPI/Fix common problems

 

Thank you for this.

After scrolling through and reading I have to say that this is beyond the scope of both my intelligence and my patience. It's too much work with no promise of actually fixing the issue.

I'll just live with it.

----------

## dark-wulf

I also got some APCI errors on my laptop after configuring some kernel options

```
ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.EC__._QB8] (Node f5827d68), AE_AML_INFINITE_LOOP (20130117/psparse-537)

```

and it was the APCI option for the fan control maybe you should try to disable some ACPI features

Greetings

Sebastian

----------

## TomWij

Don't fix it if it ain't broken. _OSC lists capabilities, if you don't miss any capabilities you shouldn't worry; for more information, see http://www.acpi.info/

On a side note, using a patched DSDT taints your kernel; if anyone wants to fix this, contact your BIOS manufacturer so they can do a BIOS upgrade and / or attempt to get a quirk added to the kernel.

----------

